# ice fishing in new york



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Well the season here has just started. We've had a good soild 2 weeks with temps down around 20 and as low as 3. Yeah i know its not as cold as you guys with those -25's but it did the trick here. I think it was about 3-4 weeks ago with had one saturday it was like 75, now thats in janurary and it was crazy. So im headed out today, had an ice check yesterday, about 4-6inches depending on size and location.

talk to you all later,
Brower


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Brower, are you on IceShanty.com? All them New Yorkers were crying for the last six weeks about no ice on the east coast.

That'll keep your cabin fever to a minimum if winter fishing only is beginning NOW!


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

No i havent been there..drove by the lake just now and not a dam soul out there....i was really surprised


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I am former from New Yorker for 34 yrs I have been iced fishing in NY. If you go upstate NY and I am sure there are several ice on lakes there


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

yea thats where i live upstate...
actually thats my nick name
UPSTATE(inside joke)


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

u say there is no ice this year? I heard in Long Island rain alots


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

no we havent had any ice until 2 weeks ago...very nice clear ice....can see the fish come and hit the jig as i was dropping it down.
Brower :beer: :jammin:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

I live upstate as well (Syracuse). This is the latest start to our season I've ever seen- even the smaller waters just got safe. Heres from a couple hours tonight....


----------

